# Standardordner für JFileChooser festlegen



## Terrestrex (8. Okt 2009)

Tach,
weiß jemand wie man ein Standardordner für ein JFileChooser festlegen kann?

Ich habe in mein Benutzerordner ein Ordner angelegt wo ich verschiedene Einstellungen in XML-Datei speichere.

Jetzt, um eine Datei wieder zu öffnen, wollte ich ein JFileChooser benutzen. Dieser zeigt aber standardmäßig den Inhalt von "Eigene Dateien". Läßt sich dies ändern?

Die Methoden, die den JFileChooser mitbringt scheinen diese Evantualität nicht zu berücksichtigen ;-(

Ich danke euch wieder mal in Voraus für eure Hilfe

Grüße

Terrestrex


----------



## SlaterB (8. Okt 2009)

setCurrentDirectory(File dir)
          Sets the current directory.


----------



## Terrestrex (8. Okt 2009)

Ich danke Dir,

man das ist fast peinlich trivial, aber ich wäre  heute nicht darauf gekommen. :rolleye:


----------

